# I deactivated my facebook.



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Now what the heck am I supposed to do with all this free time??? HAH. Just kidding. Hope everyone is having a wonderful week!:angel:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha why would you do that? Just need a break? Thank goodness the week is almost over.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Tired of seeing people complain. Don't have the time in between assignments to delete all of them. Thought I'd just deactivate my facebook. HAH maybe I should make a new one and only add certain people.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

if i lost fb i would probably have to work at work....not ready for such responsibilities


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

agreed rodrigo  I would not know what to do with myself lol Tha'ts a good idea making a new one. I would hate to lose all my albums though, wayyy too much work to make sure I have em all, lol.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

and I work all weekend. so my week has just begun.. blah. between school and working nights my son and Kandi.... I have no break


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I had one too, but it had to go. I spend a lot more time on my dog sites. Waiting on new posts all the time..lol


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

just start dropping f bombs on peoples walls u dont like..... works well


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Me too! LOL I care more about what the forum has to say then the people on facebook. Some drama is always going on there. At least with the forum there is probable cause for dispute. I cannot say the same for facebook.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

rodrigo said:


> just start dropping f bombs on peoples walls u dont like..... works well


HAHAHAHA how funny. I don't like to drop the f bomb much. I don't think it goes well with my career choice. My professor said I have to act like a professional at all times.. another reason I deactivated. My facebook had a lot of unprofessional pictures of my old life.... (partying and what not when I was younger) at least deactivating I can always reactivate and get the pics off....


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

well its your life and you must conduct yourself in w/e manner works for you.

I stopped worrying about a career a long time ago and now I concentrate on doing as I please, as long as it doesn't hurt others. 

Funny side note, owner of the company yesterday gave the ok for his daughter and her bf (works for us too) to go home early because he has issues and is depressed.... well they got tagged later that night at a bowling alley so I ripped them all a new one including my boss. ( I am sort of ops manager / advisor to the owner because he is too nice and gets taken advantage of....im like his right boot basically)

i dont take things too seriously so to me anyone that digs into my past and has an issue i clearly look at it as THEIR issue not mine.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

rodrigo said:


> well its your life and you must conduct yourself in w/e manner works for you.
> 
> I stopped worrying about a career a long time ago and now I concentrate on doing as I please, as long as it doesn't hurt others.
> 
> ...


True story. Difference is... you have a job.. Right now, I am working towards a job in a small town that has nothing to offer. Did things back wards. Had my son, then graduated high school, and now I'm in college. So go figure I have to work towards whatever I can for now.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

hey ...u got one on me....i went to skool for 5 years, majored in psych ...counseling u name it...then i ....what was that dirty word i used the other day....oh yeah..fell in love with my ex wife to be hahahahahahahah ...had a kid dropped my skool etc etc....

now 16 year old son that lives with me and our dog....have a decent job that everyone loves me and im good at..... so for me it has been a success.


now from hearing you sounds like u are on the way to big things....having a kid in HS...and still graduating and going to college and going for an internship like u had mentioned on another thread....sounds like the definition of a success story to me.... 

dont define yourself by your career or income....define yourself by your perseverance and u will always be ok....there are always choices, u just have to find what makes your life complete and go get it....which sounds like u are more than on your way to doing.

but in your situation ...... any added drama is prolly not good cuz u actually gotta bust hump to achieve your goals and such..... for me...my biggest problem is boredom hahahahah


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

HAHAHA you always seem to make me laugh. I like your views on things to say the least.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

life is too short to stress over :

morons
bosses
@holes
trivial drama
bad pizza
toilet seat placement 
ranch vs thousand island


etc etc..... i reached the ability to stop caring about dumb stuff lil over a year ago and I just don't care about inconsequential things anymore....at all. 

and on that note....i need to clock out yay!!!!!!!! i put in a solid 45 minutes of work today....but hey , I mingled quite a bit at work so I call it a productive day.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Lucky... I still have to deal with these strippers til 2 it's only 9... yayyyy HAHA

Glad you had a wonderful day


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

whoa whoa whoa....im clocking back in!!!! strippers??? (oh god please dont tell me she works with painters!!! lol)


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

No... lol I am house mom at a strip club.... Takin care of these girls is worse than taking care of children sometimes... HAHAHA


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

oh snap .....next thread is gonna be "show us pix of your workpIace and your co workers " ......


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

rodrigo said:


> oh snap .....next thread is gonna be "show us pix of your workpIace and your co workers " ......


Hahahaha that is too funny. I'm sure a lot of guys would be happy with that thread.....


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

not buying it huh? 

weII it couId be worse....u couId have done what I did and spiIIed water on the Iaptop so now mouse pad doesnt work and 4 repeats randomIy + I dont have a Ietter anymore .....see if you can guess which one

here is a cIue


asdfghjk;'


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

hahaha. I can guess which one that it is. :O sucks to be your laptop


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

soon as pick up the new one tomorrow that i just dropped 5 biIIs on FMI!!! im gonna take a hammer after aII fiIes transfer and ....wait wait wait.......ohhhhh Saaaaaaaaaamson.....daddy has a new chewing toy for you.


hmmmmmm .... i have a reaIIy bad reIationship with technoIogy and a hammer seems to be the rosetta stone that bridges us together .....at Ieast thats what i teII myseIf as I smash stuff..... 2 months ago was my ipod.... screen stopped working...so McHammer time it was


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

thats a wonderful way to take your anger out... hahaha


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

hey fists vs waII I've done the math I Iose every time.... but hammer vs Iaptop ......oh we know how it ends dont we IoI


i cant wait to smash this thing ..... i just wish i knew how to transfer aII son and dog and friend pics ..... can i put a usb cabe from one Iaptop to the next and transfer???


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Get a cheap flash drive... it's easy to transfer to one... then just transfer to new laptop from the flash drive. easy as that. self explanatory.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

ohhhh i just Iooked them up ..Iike 10 bux so not bad....I feeI Iike a spy now putting a fIash drive on my computer ....hahahahah im an idiot ive never seen one even used other than in movies 


im positive iII end up erasing data or something wrong...never faiIs ....im deady in front of a computer


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

hopefully you get everything you need.  if not, you can always make a transfer to facebook, myspace, or photobucket so that you have them online. if you dont want everyone seeing all of them, you can make them private...


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

oh u wait and see....iII teII u tomorrow what went wrong....because unIess the sun dont come out something wiII go wrong.... i embrace faiIure....I dont run away from it. hahaha

aII my pics are pubIic on pb fb etc....not offending peopIe has never been high up on my priority Iist.... matter fact this forum is Iike me at a zero setting.... diaI goes up to 100 IoI


thank you for your heIp  ..... now Iets see if we can get that cIunking figured out.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

right??? it's so annoying *sigh* I'm going to try to record it, but I dont know how easy that is going to be while driving. LOL I really hate having a touch screen these days


----------

